
March Retail Sales Plunged 8.7% as Coronavirus Shutdowns Took Hold - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/march-retail-sales-plunged-8-7-as-coronavirus-shutdowns-took-hold-11586954353
======
SketchySeaBeast
Given the reticence of states to encourage social isolation it'll probably be
more enlightening to see April's numbers. I'm honestly surprised it's only
down that little - in terms of spending, I've only been to the grocery store
twice in the last month.

~~~
dx87
Same, I've gone from grocery shopping every week to focusing my meals around
non-perishable ingredients so I only have to go every other week. On the other
hand, Wal-Mart grocery deliveries have started to become available again, and
they added an option to let them leave it on your doorstep the way Amazon
does.

~~~
Scene_Cast2
Any suggestions for non-perishable sources of protein?

As for deliveries - Safeway tends to have more availability and also leaves
groceries at the doorstep

~~~
enitihas
I think there are many non perishable sources of protein as commented below by
others. What I am not able to find is non perishable sources of fibre, to be
able to eat less fresh vegetables.

~~~
triceratops
Oats, frozen vegetables, frozen rye bread (tastes awesome toasted and
buttered), whole wheat, brown rice, beans and legumes.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, canned vegetables. Not as tasty as fresh or frozen (because they're
usually overcooked), but they'd have the same fiber content.

------
yalogin
I am surprised it’s only 8.7%, shouldn’t it be atleast 50% or more? The only
businesses making money are grocery stores.

~~~
josefresco
These are from March. I would expect April's numbers to be between 8.5% and
50%.

~~~
thehappypm
April will probably be worse because we only really lost half of March, and
panic-buying was at peak. At least in my area, things have seriously calmed
down with the panic buying, people have adapted to the new normal. But nobody
is out there clothes shopping.

~~~
standardUser
I imagine there are a lot of people buying clothes online with their spare
time. A lot of brands are pushing big discounts too.

~~~
Scene_Cast2
Easy returns, a big reason for online shopping being a thing, are not so easy
anymore (need to go to the Post office).

------
Scoundreller
I would’ve expected a bigger drop. But these numbers include online sales.

I suppose some of the drop is countered by people being less price-conscious:
e.g. going to 1 grocery store instead of 3 to capture all the sales. Or buying
more expensive TP because that’s all thats available.

------
raincom
Rents have killed many small businesses. The next step in this progression is
chain stores. Hopefully, Covid-19 can rein the leveraged real estate.

------
maaark
Are we even supposed to be buying stuff right now?

~~~
MengerSponge
Support local businesses if you can. Buy stamps if you can.

